# Basement Bathroom Rough-In Layout



## robinma (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi, looking for feedback on the layout of the rough-in plumbing in my basement shown in the attached pic.

I have 2 2" and 1 3" lines coming out of the floor. I assume the 3" line is for the toilet and would be ~13" off of a finished wall. The 2" line running up the wall looks to be a vent for these fixtures and a floor drain located by the furnace.

My thought was that the vertical 2" stub is for a tub/shower drain, and the horizontal 2" stub on the vent line is for a lavatory drain. Can all of these fixtures be vented together, or does this vary by code?

If this is the layout, any thoughts on the location of the tub/shower drain? It seems to be out in the middle of nowhere and would require some concrete removal and rerouting to center it under a tub/shower install.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

The rough-in should have been inspected and approved prior to the concrete pour and all should already be properly vented. 
The 3", as you noted, is for the toilet. The 13" from finished wall center is fine, as the norm is 12". A toilet has a built-in trap.
The 2" vertical drain in the floor would be for a shower or tub/shower. It can be moved as necessary, but as you noted, you will have to cut and later replace some concrete to move it, or you can use it where it is and make it work. There probably is already a tub/shower trap down in the floor. You can find out with some water and a flashlight.
A horizontal 1.5" drain line in the wall should be for the vanity sink (2" is better, if that's what is there). The trap would be added under the sink.
Have cut-off valves installed on all supply lines at the fixtures while you're at it.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------

